# Road to Citizenship - Spouses of SA citizens have it the worst??



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

Just wanted to inquire about a question some of my friends were asking about getting naturalized (citizenship) of SA for a foreign spouse, basically my understanding is the following:

Wait until 5 years of marriage to apply for PRP 26B
Wait around 1-2 years for PRP to be issued
After PRP is issued, submit proof that marriage is still in effect before 2 years mark and wait until 5 years on PRP
Apply for citizenship and wait around 1+ year for final ceremony.

This means from marriage registration, it takes at best 12-13 years to obtain citizen status?? Or am i calculating it wrongly?


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

Am i in the wrong guys, or is the timeline almost similar to what i mentioned?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

you are right. Its quite a long process. But after you have had PRP I dont see the rush to hurry to Citizenship. The big jump is between temporary resident (conditions) and permanent resident (no conditions)


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

jollem said:


> you are right. Its quite a long process. But after you have had PRP I dont see the rush to hurry to Citizenship. The big jump is between temporary resident (conditions) and permanent resident (no conditions)




Hi jollem

I think there is need to rush to apply for citizenship. These are some of the reasons.

1. With citizenship, you can apply for a passport and may be go to better countries. SA passport comes in handy. In UAE forexample, the salaries are very good if you're using a passport from only these countries: USA, UK, Australia, Canada, Germany and South Africa.

2. DHA laws change all the time. For some of us that have lived here for 16 years, we have witnessed times when people on spousal permits waited for less than 3 years before they became citizens (6 months after spousal permit to get PR and 2 years after PR to get Citizenship). Currently people using this route are part of the group that waits the longest. MAY BE in future, they may never even get to PR, from what the recent DHA ministers have said about aligning one's path to citizenship to their skills or economic contribution.

3. Citizenship puts you at par with SA born people. That means no more preference and excuses for not granting you access to that top job or services.

4. Visa-free access to many countries (including those in the first world) if you intend visiting. Even studying


...... and the list goes on and on ...


Please apply for citizenship at the earliest you can.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi jollem
> 
> I think there is need to rush to apply for citizenship. These are some of the reasons.
> 
> ...


Just wonder which "first world country" grants visa exemption to SA passport holder.

I know quite a few developed countries have revoked the visa-exemption previlidges to SA in the past few years.


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Just wonder which "first world country" grants visa exemption to SA passport holder.
> 
> I know quite a few developed countries have revoked the visa-exemption previlidges to SA in the past few years.



Hi a4xiaoxiami

You're right indeed. None of the first world nations grants visa-free access to South Africans at the moment but i think if ANC gets its house in order then visa relaxation will be restored. 

And still... it is easier to get a visa for the first world countries with SA passport as compared to other passports.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

when you apply for a visa they ask you if you have other nationalities. 
Once you declare your other nationality you will still be subjected
to the scrutinies of that other country. So even if you have an SA passport
you wont have the advantage if you are still a citizen of another country.

On the issue of 'top jobs'. Normally the reason why companies says citizens
only is for BEE points. even after you are naturalised you will still not
be a BEE person because the definition of BEE restricts to only those who
were citizens before 1994. So, you will still be sidelined of the 'citizens'
only job.

But nonetheless its a good thing to become a citizen though. Because when you
have kids they automatically become citizens and you dont have to go 
through the painful process of applying for visas, and PRPs


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

jollem said:


> when you apply for a visa they ask you if you have other nationalities.
> Once you declare your other nationality you will still be subjected
> to the scrutinies of that other country. So even if you have an SA passport
> you wont have the advantage if you are still a citizen of another country.
> ...



Thanks jollem


----------



## ZSA (Jun 13, 2015)

Chimichuri said:


> Just wanted to inquire about a question some of my friends were asking about getting naturalized (citizenship) of SA for a foreign spouse, basically my understanding is the following:
> 
> Wait until 5 years of marriage to apply for PRP 26B
> Wait around 1-2 years for PRP to be issued
> ...


hi Chimi
im 5 years PR holder but i didnt submit proof that marriage still in effect ?
i reead these is a condition written on my PRif no relationship after 2 years my PR will be canceled 

now i want to apply for citizenship ... do i still need to proof that or how it works >


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

ZSA said:


> hi Chimi
> im 5 years PR holder but i didnt submit proof that marriage still in effect ?
> i reead these is a condition written on my PRif no relationship after 2 years my PR will be canceled
> 
> now i want to apply for citizenship ... do i still need to proof that or how it works >


Best to check with a lawyer - not sure how this will go - but if it was mandatory to do the 2 year check in, and it was written on your PR certificate, then they could consider it a violation and postpone any appeal for citizenship...not sure at all what's next, better get a legal advice


----------

